# Smoked some Costco Mac & Cheese this weekend! (video)



## TSR6

I love me that Costco Mac & Cheese after it's been on the smoker!

I've primarily used Apple or Cherry wood (Apple this go around), and let it smoke for a couple hours with 2-3 total hours cook time.  I just watch the noodles for that slight smokey look to it.  I've let it go the full time, and I've also wrapped it.  I don't mind it smoked the full time - but the family seems to like a little less "in your face" smoke flavor, so I've been wrapping it anywhere around 1.5 to 2 hours, and then letting it just bake for the remaining time.



It's even better if you mix in some pulled pork, or some chopped up green & red peppers as a "loaded mac & cheese" too. :)


----------



## smokerjim

looks like some good stuff, everything is better smoked


----------



## drdon

Looks good (easy too).


TSR6 said:


> ...the family seems to like a little less "in your face" smoke flavor


Sorry to hear that. I love heavy smoke favor, but like at your house BossLady says "NO".


----------



## TSR6

drdon said:


> Looks good (easy too).
> 
> Sorry to hear that. I love heavy smoke favor, but like at your house BossLady says "NO".



It's all about balance in life.  Balanced flavor...  and a happy wife makes a happy life.

Honestly with the Mac & Cheese I don't want to be shoveling an ash tray into my mouth either.  Plus my kids are eating it too, so if it doesnt look and taste like Mac & Cheese (with some extra flavors) then they'll have issues too (toddler life, what can I say?) It's actually my absolute favorite when I make Mac & Cheese with smoked cheese instead of smoking the tray itself, but this is definitely a close second place.


----------



## TSR6

smokerjim said:


> looks like some good stuff, everything is better smoked



Is it bad that im actually excited for winter so I can build up my smoked cheese stash again?  I'm running low...


----------

